
Ask HN: Personal Website - notmyname259
I am working on building on my own website as an engineer. What does your personal website as an engineer look like.? What all do you showcase there.?
======
creatornator
[https://matansilver.com](https://matansilver.com)

It's only a couple articles, and by far the most useful part of this site has
been that I can simply link people to my resume, and it will always be up to
date. No need to worry about which version I gave which person. I'm no longer
looking for jobs but it was very nice when I was. Besides that I have a couple
small blog posts but I'm not sure how much value those provide, and the
writing might not be great.

I'm working on a portfolio section of the site, where I will showcase some of
my hardware and software projects. At the moment, the only portfolio-like page
I have is the link to my Github profile.

